# ISO Jam recipe using unsweetened grape juice



## Ben_Lines (Aug 20, 2007)

Hi Guys and Gals,

I love to eat jam (or jelly?) on toast and have been buying St Dalfour jam (St. Dalfour). This jam uses unsweetened grape juice instead of sugar and I was wondering if anyone had any recipes that use unsweetened grape juice? It's a healthier option and would benefit me alot!
*Can't wait to make homemade jam mmmmmmmmmmmmm*

Thanks,
Ben


----------



## Ben_Lines (Aug 21, 2007)

Surely there is someone who knows how?


----------

